# Christmas gift for my wife help !!!



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I took this picture of our son and am wanting to do something special for my wife at Christmas. The problem is I do not know what.
Do you have any ideas ? Is there any photshopping you recomend etc. ?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Cute kiddo proud papa!*


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Many photo shops will print on canvas. You might check that out. I messed around a little on Picasa... Added some shadowing and some saturation...

You might want to crop out the line on the top, and maybe smudge out the shadow line some..

regards, rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice Rich. What mother wouldn't love that picture? She's gorgeous.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

how about something like a little vignetting:










you could have it printed on to something, a mug, a mousepad, a bag, a t-shirt, or perhaps you could include a date and a small piece of writing that you can copy onto the white space next to the image. perhaps you could write something about your son, a kind of small journal entry about how this photo came to be answering the five basic questions i.e. where what why who and how? maybe write a small poem. maybe find a quote from online to print on it.

okay, hope something in there is helpful. 

rosesm

_edited to add_: this image might be good for creating a 'caption'.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK I'm sorry. "HE" is a fine looking young man. I did not have my bifocals on.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

If you send me a high res file I can do some editing for you  I'd clone out the top and make it all white, then add some contrast and pop some color.  

Let me know, it's not a problem at all! My Christmas rush is almost over! yay!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Can I play?
Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, coudn't resist playing with some adjustments too. Sorry, it is always a challenge to me. I play with many and post only if others do same. 

Go to some of the photo websites and can find many things yo can do with photos such as mugs, t-shirts, mouse pads and many more.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I aint seen it in a while, but there is an advertiser on here that paints a pic of YOUR picture you send them and it looks GREAT! I'm sure your wife would love that!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

A higher resolution (read original) version would make it a little easier. But here is my take.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

I have a couple of great ideas for ya!!!

1. At SAMS club there they sell a digital frame that plays a series of pictures through the picture frame. Its very popular and perfect for the Mrs to place in her office or at home. 

2. My wife makes these awesome videos with a dvd. She will gather your pictures and make a video of all the pics you want in that video with the music of your choice in the background while the video plays displaying all your favorite pics. She has made several of these videos and everyone loves them.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

TxHook'Em is right on. I'm working on my pictures right now. So far I've got 881. By the time my brother and sister get me theirs, I should have over 1000 that will easily fit on a 2 gig card. We bought a frame at JC Penny. It has a multi card reader and since I already had a compact flash card, it was a no brainer.

She'll love it.
Mike


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

grayfish said:


> A higher resolution (read original) version would make it a little easier. But here is my take.


I like this idea with a different color background. Once I fugure out what background color works best I think I am going to have an artist put it on canvas.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job grayfish, it looks great with the different background. It makes the excellent subject pop out. If the hair wasn't quite cut off on top, it would be perfect and your is close and hair is difficult. Excellent job.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Great job grayfish, it looks great with the different background. It makes the excellent subject pop out. If the hair wasn't quite cut off on top, it would be perfect and your is close and hair is difficult. Excellent job.


Thank You


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://photo.walgreens.com/store/tab=store

you can put it on almost anything.. im thinking about doing something like this for my mom.


----------

